# [SOLVED] Canon CanoScan LiDE 60 scanner problem



## kr236rk (May 25, 2009)

Hi

Trying to fit this scanner to a 64 bit Amdx2 but all the drivers are 32 bit. Is there a fix for this please - the scanner is relatively new, can't believe Canon hardware is rendered obsolete by 64 bit technology? Managed to find Window drivers for the Canon Pixma iP4200 printer which arrived as the same time as the scanner but no joy with the scanner as of yet 

advice appreciated 

thanks

kr


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Canon CanoScan LiDE 60 scanner problem*

http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010220.asp


----------



## kr236rk (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Canon CanoScan LiDE 60 scanner problem*



dai said:


> http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010220.asp


thanks - no joy - "setup: this driver is only for 32-bit Windows" 

get this message even when the driver has '64' in its title 

:sigh:

kr


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Canon CanoScan LiDE 60 scanner problem*

see if this throws any light on it

http://www.vistax64.com/drivers/178581-canoscan-lide-35-vista-64-driver.html


----------



## kr236rk (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Canon CanoScan LiDE 60 scanner problem*



dai said:


> see if this throws any light on it
> 
> http://www.vistax64.com/drivers/178581-canoscan-lide-35-vista-64-driver.html


thanks - but no - Toolbox just states it cannot open 'TWAIN'

scanner keeps appearing and disappearing under 'Devices and Printers' and is never operational


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Canon CanoScan LiDE 60 scanner problem*

i found the twain driver a pain to install when i had this model


canon scanner install instructions from canon 
* Check if the scanner appears in the "Device Manager" (Start - Settings - Control Panel - double-click on "system")
* Select "Hardware"
* Select "Device Manager"
* You'll find the scanner under "Other devices" or under "Imaging device". Double-click on "CanoScan".
* Select "Reinstall Driver" and the "Upgrade Device Driver Wizard" will appear
* Click "Next"
* Select "Search for a suitable driver for my device (recommended) and click next
* Select "Specify a location" and click "Next"
* Click "Browse" and browse to the cd-drive where you put the CanoScan cd-rom (e.g. D.

Note: if you downloaded the driver from the internet: browse to the place where you have unzipped the driver and select the .inf file that corresponds with your scanner.
* Select the "Scangear"-folder; choose your language and select the .inf-file that corresponds with your scanner.
* Click "Open"
* Click "OK", follow the procedure and the Twain-driver will be installed.
* Check if you find the scanner in the Device Manager
* The scanner is now ready to be used, enjoy!


----------



## kr236rk (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Canon CanoScan LiDE 60 scanner problem*



dai said:


> i found the twain driver a pain to install when i had this model
> 
> 
> canon scanner install instructions from canon
> ...


many thanks. Canon replied to my enquiry of several days ago and gave me a new link to their drivers page, which seems to have been updated because there was an entry for Win7 64-bit under CanoScan LiDE 60 and containing the magic word 'TWAIN' to boot, it downloaded like a dream but i had to do a restart to get the driver to load - Windows took over from there and the scanner was up and running in 30 seconds after 48 hours of scouring the Internet for a solution 

but all's well that ends well - scanner and printer transplanted to 64 from 32-bit system ok :wink:

bests


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Canon CanoScan LiDE 60 scanner problem*

glad you have it sorted


----------

